# Chickens on their way!!!



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Well we did it today...we ordered 35 baby chickens. We decided to buy heritage chickens and only choose 2 breeds, Rhode Island Reds and Buckeyes. Construction will start tomorrow on the chicken coop my husband designed and we are also having 2 chicken tractors built...pictures will be posted soon. We then rushed off to gather essentials for our babies when they arrive. I'm so excited and can't wait to start out on this new adventure!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You will have a lot of fun with them. Congrat's!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Way to dive in!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Take loads of pictures!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Yaaa I love baby chicks. Post as many pics as u can


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Well we found a local breeder and after talking to several other breeders we decided to cancel the order from the hatchery and go with them. So we have 8 RIR, 6 euskal oiloa and 1 millie fleur duccle that I named Little Jerry bc Seinfeld is my favorite show ever!!!


----------

